# Games you can't beat



## TLSpartan (Oct 29, 2008)

I cannot beat the game Gradius for the life of me. I have tried beating it since I was around 8 and I still cannot beat it. I got within 5 minutes beating the game just then as well


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

Spiderman-Web of Shadows (DS)
Last boss is killing me.


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2008)

Tetris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Oct 29, 2008)

there has been 1 game i couldent beat but that was from when i was like 5 - 6 i know if i was to play it now i would beat it


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 29, 2008)

Contra 4.. been trying to finish it in Normal since January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Megaman 9.. I'm on Willy stage for 3 weeks now


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

i cant seem to beat Super Mario 64 DS.... That is i cant get all the stars(but i keep trying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## OSW (Oct 29, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> i cant seem to beat Super Mario 64 DS.... That is i cant get all the stars(but i keep trying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



couldn't get all the stars in the original SM64, but in the DS version i pwned!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (might be the improved skills from age)


----------



## Shichibukai (Oct 29, 2008)

The games i can't beat are those that, sometimes i get halfway trough and i see a better game out. Disgaea can't reach lvl 9999


----------



## Law (Oct 29, 2008)

All the jRPGs sitting on my shelf that I don't have time for.

;_; damn college. At least it's holiday tiem now (Although I haven't done anything, and it's already wednesday!).


----------



## Devante (Oct 30, 2008)

*Magmax* on NES.
It's just the same levels over and over!


----------



## Tormendo (Oct 30, 2008)

Pacman i can't come to he last level


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 30, 2008)

ds spiderman web of shadows!,


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

i beat the final boss in web of shadows with the hp cheat, but when it was time to escape the hive the door wouldnt open for some wierd reason


----------



## Tormendo (Oct 30, 2008)

i also can't beat some homebrew games


----------



## Galacta (Oct 30, 2008)

Mushihimesama Futari.... Stage 5 Boss is IMPOSSIBLE. He just fires bullets that fill the whole stage.

JUST LOOK AT THIS!





Sorry if it doesnt work ill give you a link.Link.


----------



## Tormendo (Oct 30, 2008)

lol


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
			
		

> Mushihimesama Futari.... Stage 5 Boss is IMPOSSIBLE. He just fires bullets that fill the whole stage.
> 
> JUST LOOK AT THIS!
> 
> ...


lol it really is impossible to beat that boss!!


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 30, 2008)

poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
			
		

> Mushihimesama Futari.... Stage 5 Boss is IMPOSSIBLE. He just fires bullets that fill the whole stage.
> 
> JUST LOOK AT THIS!
> 
> ...


Back on topic: Contra 4 on Hard, and N+


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

oh yea....I really hate some levels of N+


----------



## granville (Oct 30, 2008)

I've never been able to get very far in Super Ghouls n Ghosts. I've gotten past the first stage and part of the second stage, but this game is merciless! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'd feel really stupid too, if not for everyone else being of the same opinion.

For some funny reason though, I've never had much of a problem with Castlevania (except the SNES Dracula X).


----------



## dark42 (Oct 30, 2008)

Syobon Action (Also known as Cat Mario). That game is pure concentrated evil. The first time I beat it I had -150 lives (It lets you keep on playing no matter how many times you die).

Download here:
http://www.acid-play.com/file/syobon-action.zip


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 30, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realise those bosses arent that hard?  I mean you only have a 1 pixel hit box.  It is hard, but not THAT hard.


----------



## B4N5H33 (Oct 30, 2008)

N+ levelpack 24 stage 5 - is driving me mad!!!!
and trauma center I on DS - last boss. After trying about 6 months i decided to capitulate and discard this game as the first one in my life which i liked and didn´t beat...


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 30, 2008)

I never got to beat ninja gaiden on the nes,battletoads use to be on that list to but I actually was able to beat it a few years back......


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 30, 2008)

Any game with Final Fantasy in its name. Except the chocobo games.


----------



## Galacta (Oct 31, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OI! YOU CANT DO THAT! Youll get OWNED!


Anyways.... this was officially the hardest boss EVER!


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Oct 31, 2008)

dark42 said:
			
		

> Syobon Action (Also known as Cat Mario). That game is pure concentrated evil. The first time I beat it I had -150 lives (It lets you keep on playing no matter how many times you die).
> 
> Download here:
> http://www.acid-play.com/file/syobon-action.zip



Dang you did better than I did. When I beat it I had lost more than 500 lives  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, the only game I haven't beaten yet is the homebrew GBA game Dangerous Xmas (which I've been going at for over 4 years now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2008)

why hasnt anyone posted pokemon versions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its IMPOSSIBLE to finish the game by completing the pokedex without hacking


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 31, 2008)

Good to see someone plays mushihime. And yes that game is F*CKING HARD. Only addicts in te  arcades know exact location on how to dodge. I remember seeing one guy playing the arcade and beating it with one token. DAmn addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But still that game is impossible to play on that mode with only one life (forgot the game mode name). Hard but not impossible


----------



## BoomtownBilly (Oct 31, 2008)

Mr driller 2, gosh I suck at that.


----------



## War (Oct 31, 2008)

Castlevania OoE... well, I can probably beat it, but I've died at least 25 times already. D: Thank God for RTS and slow motion.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Oct 31, 2008)

Osu Tatakae Ouendan 1+2, I can't beat either of the last songs on Insane.


----------



## BumFace (Oct 31, 2008)

i think the game i can't beat is Tetris and games that you only have one life. oh yeah hacked games too are hard like super mario (snes). castlevania  ooe is kinda hard but just need to grind thats it.


----------



## cepheus (Nov 1, 2008)

IKARUGA = difficult


the most expensive game I ever bought too.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 1, 2008)

BoomtownBilly said:
			
		

> Mr driller 2, gosh I suck at that.



Dont worry, youll get better.


----------



## MistahJelly (Nov 1, 2008)

The last boss on Mario & Luigi: Partners in time, probably need to do some more level grinding...


----------



## Orangegamer (Nov 1, 2008)

hardest game ever
super mario 2 on the nes i think
i saw some guy on google video
doin the last level
and he had to use a emulator aswell
cause everytime he got to the next platform
he would use a save state
its so funny though
cause theres one part where he would just keep falling
and trying again
and fall
and try again
and fall
and try again
....
where was i going with this?











oh yeah
that was so funny


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't recall if I ever beat mario 2 or not but to my memory battletoads was the hardest nes game.....


----------



## Law (Nov 1, 2008)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> I don't recall if I ever beat mario 2 or not but to my memory battletoads was the hardest nes game.....



What? Battletoads was easy as hell.


----------



## Gerinych (Nov 1, 2008)

Last levels from N+.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 1, 2008)

Tetris


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 1, 2008)

Ikaruga >.<



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> What? Battletoads was easy as hell.



Get outside more often.


----------



## Law (Nov 1, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Play hard games more often.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 1, 2008)

megaman 9 on the wii, it's impossible (and strange becasue i completed megaman 1 & 2 on the nes back in the days) and devil may cry 4 dante must die mode.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 1, 2008)

Homiez Rollerz


----------



## airpirate545 (Nov 1, 2008)

I Wanna Be The Guy. At first I thought it was gonna be easy but it was brutal, never got out of the demo.Link if you wanna try it.


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 1, 2008)

Shichibukai said:
			
		

> The games i can't beat are those that, sometimes i get halfway trough and i see a better game out. Disgaea *can't reach lvl 9999*



riiiiiiight..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway...i couldnt beat Contra on DS...


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 1, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> InuYasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some of the levels were but the later levels were not......


----------

